# hash oil extraction question!



## kingsblend (Nov 1, 2008)

Hello. I could really use some help. I finished making some bubble hash using the cold extraction method with the bubble bags. I have the dirty water left in a bucket. I can see oil floating at the top. I have been told that i can extract the oil out of these dirty water to make hash oil. When I bought the bubble bags it says that you can make "olive oil" and things of that sort with these bags. I am just wondering if anyone knows if this is true and what the process is? I would greatly appreciate it, I hate letting any of it go to waste. : ) Thanks a million. :stoned::tokie:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 1, 2008)

never herd of that b4 but who know, maybe


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 22, 2008)

Trich's are what have all the THC in them and get you high they are OIL based the rest of the plant is water based. SO all the trich's sink to the bottem because they are more dense than the water in the bucket. So that stuff floating on the top isnt going to get you high...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 12, 2008)

Aren't trichs just little containers full of the good stuff?  Oil always floats on water, so if a lot of trichomes had leaked their resin out, maybe it would be floating.  
Just a wild guess, but if, as thc said, they are oil based... could happen, I guess.


----------



## thc is good for me (Dec 13, 2008)

Yea now im confused. I know all the Trich's float to the bottem of the bag with bubblebags and i know that the reason that bubblebags work is because trich's are oil based but that is true about oil bieng less dense than water. IDK I dont get it.


About the trichs leaking resin there not like that they dont have any liquid in them if they did you would get your keif box all wet.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 13, 2008)

thc is good for me said:
			
		

> Yea now im confused. I know all the Trich's *float to the bottem*
> 
> :huh:? ... now I am too...I think u mean, they *sink *to the bottom...


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 15, 2008)

To clarify my theory from above:  Trichomes are little containers full of resin, oily resin if what you say is correct.  The full trichome is heavier than water so it sinks.  But if some resin escapes, then the free resin (oil) does what oil does best... floats.

I'm only basing this on the fact that you say the resin is oil based.  Before this thread, I'd never heard that, so I'm just stating the facts of chemistry as if the part about being oily is correct.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 17, 2008)

I think that, if done right, any thc oils would not become loose in the first place as the medium (in this case ice+water=ice water/coooold) wouldn't allow it. If you are using bubble bags then the last bag should catch anything small enough to save. That is all. If this is in doubt then skim off a teaspoon and give it a whirl. If it blows your socks off then throw in a cube of butter and toss it on the stove. The fact that there may be some oiliness does not make it contain thc automatically. Plants manufacture and contain oils. Give it a lick and let us know.


----------

